# Mensa Game



## MA-Caver (Sep 18, 2005)

There hasn't been a good new game on here for a while sooo... taking inspiration (and praying that it doesn't get HIJACKED ...  ) this is a game inspired by those of the Mensa pursuasion. 
*The Washington Post's Mensa Invitational once again asked readers to take any word from the dictionary, alter it by adding, subtracting, or changing of one letter, and supply a new definition.

Here are this year's {2005} winners:*

1. Cashtration (n.): The act of buying a house, which renders the subject financially impotent for an indefinite period.

2. Ignoranus: A person who's both stupid and an ahslose.

3. Intaxication: Euphoria at getting a tax refund, which lasts until you realize it was your money to start with.

4. Reintarnation: Coming back to life as a hillbilly.

5. Bozone (n.): The substance surrounding stupid people that stops bright ideas from penetrating. The bozone layer, unfortunately, shows little sign of breaking down in the near future.

*6. Foreploy: Any misrepresentation about yourself for the purpose of getting laid.* _(my personal favorite)_

7. Giraffiti: Vandalism spray-painted very, very high.

8. Sarchasm: The gulf between the author of sarcastic wit and the person who doesn't get it.

9. Inoculatte: To take coffee intravenously when you are running late.

10. Hipatitis: Terminal coolness.

11. Osteopornosis: A degenerate disease. (This one got extra credit.)

12. Karmageddon: It's like, when everybody is sending off all these really bad vibes, right? And then, like, the Earth explodes and it's like, a serious bummer.

13. Decafalon (n.): The grueling event of getting through the day consuming only things that are good for you.

14. Glibido: All talk and no action.

15. Dopeler effect: The tendency of stupid ideas to seem smarter when they come at you rapidly.

16. Arachnoleptic fit (n.): The frantic dance performed just after you've accidentally walked through a spider web.

17. Beelzebug (n.): Satan in the form of a mosquito, that gets into your bedroom at three in the morning and cannot be cast out.

18. Caterpallor (n.): The color you turn after finding half a worm in the fruit you're eating.
-------------------------
Ok now our turn... one at a time lets see what we all can come up with  

Marital Artist -- someone who competes with Elizabeth Taylor.


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 18, 2005)

Marshmellow: The state of staying calm while sinking in a bog or quicksand so as not to get pulled down faster.


----------



## Ceicei (Sep 18, 2005)

Wardphobe = The irrational fear of being straitjacketed.


----------



## tradrockrat (Sep 18, 2005)

Hoarse Stance - N. The stance that,no matter how many times your instructor explains it, you will never get right.


----------



## tradrockrat (Sep 18, 2005)

Martial Arcist - A master of the small circle styles...


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 18, 2005)

beneviolent: A good way to hurt people...


----------



## Ceicei (Sep 18, 2005)

Rankorous:   Harboring an intense odor related to belt rank.


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 18, 2005)

Nunja - An ancient cult of Catholic women assassins.


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 19, 2005)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Nunja - An ancient cult of Catholic women assassins.


 I wonder if they're in the* habit* of assassinations?


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 19, 2005)

MACaver said:
			
		

> I wonder if they're in the* habit* of assassinations?


BOOOOOO!  BOOOOOO!

That  hurts.


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 19, 2005)

Multipile: Having more than one pile of somthing


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 19, 2005)

guiltar - you know you shouldn't have played it, but you did.


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 19, 2005)

prunt - laxative for little folk.


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 19, 2005)

hornate - esthetically pleasing brass instrument.


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 19, 2005)

farticulate - correctly gifted with gaseous bodily emissions


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 19, 2005)

sexpoud - to set forth in detail the events that will take place that evening after a good dinner and some wine


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 19, 2005)

Foliarge - really big leaves.  Like those ones they use as fans....


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 19, 2005)

transmint - to send or cause a mint to go from one person or place to another


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 19, 2005)

phillow - a cushion Dr. McGraw sits on


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 19, 2005)

nequal - almost exactly the same as


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 19, 2005)

eroade - the disintigration of paved surfaces trafficked by vehicles and pedestirans


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 19, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> farticulate - correctly gifted with gaseous bodily emissions


Like Jospeph Pujol!


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 19, 2005)

kiuss - whut a hillbilly bo-ey duz with hiz missus


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 19, 2005)

prunitive - to punish someone.  With prunes....  Ok, I've got nothing.....


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 19, 2005)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> prunitive - to punish someone.  With prunes....  Ok, I've got nothing.....


 Not after all that punishment you received, you don't.


----------



## Ceicei (Sep 19, 2005)

Swelcome: An approaching teenager's exlamation of "Swell!"


----------



## Ceicei (Sep 19, 2005)

Muaytag: a tagging appliance used by Muay Thai stylists.


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 19, 2005)

Communigator - the local aligator that hangs out exclusivly in a single small town along the florida everglades.


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 19, 2005)

Brooze - The injury you sustain after you fall down drunk.


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 19, 2005)

KenPoe - A martial art founded by Edgar Allen.


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 19, 2005)

Interbet - What you do at an online casino


----------



## tradrockrat (Sep 19, 2005)

Hardley Davidson....nah, too easy...


----------



## Flatlander (Sep 19, 2005)

Insurgance: to be marketed to Iraqi political activists.  If you should be caught, your family needn't suffer financially.  The premiums, however, are tremendously expensive.... perhaps the government of Iran will sponsor you!


----------



## Ceicei (Sep 19, 2005)

Diskcussion = Time to cuss when you're mad at your disk.


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 20, 2005)

Collage - an accumulation of every college that you ever went to.   :idunno:


----------



## tradrockrat (Sep 21, 2005)

arstickulate - to speak clearly and carry a big stick


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Sep 21, 2005)

Shorikan:

The common answer to 'Can you do that?'


egg


----------



## Flatlander (Oct 3, 2005)

Pornament - Nudie statue.


----------



## Flatlander (Oct 3, 2005)

Preflection - A most elusive and fabled quality of mirrors: that which is displayed before you look at one.


----------



## Flatlander (Oct 3, 2005)

Furrious - the SPCA is angry with me about my coat.


----------



## Flatlander (Oct 3, 2005)

And my boots.:ultracool


----------



## Flatlander (Oct 3, 2005)

Unixverse - God's program.


----------



## Flatlander (Oct 3, 2005)

Beshaviour - how one conducts oneself with one's razor.


----------



## Flatlander (Oct 3, 2005)

Moandatory - necessary feigned, ummm.... enthusiasm.


----------



## Flatlander (Oct 3, 2005)

s'morose - a melancholy campfire treat.


----------



## Flatlander (Oct 3, 2005)

Pharmaceuticalm - Valium.


----------



## Xequat (Oct 3, 2005)

morebid - when you're sad about spending too much on ebay

I have a really gross one too, but it wouldn't last too long before a mod deleted it, so I'll save the trouble.


----------



## Flatlander (Oct 3, 2005)

Xequat said:
			
		

> I have a really gross one too, but it wouldn't last too long before a mod deleted it, so I'll save the trouble.


Start a thread in "afterdark".  I've got a bunch of 'em! :uhyeah:


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 3, 2005)

gecktoplasm - the material left behind when the Geico reptile walks away


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 3, 2005)

skosher - a tiny bit more kosher


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 3, 2005)

shaire - a hairpiece which is rotated between several people


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 3, 2005)

Dearwinian - that of or belonging to a spouse who always wins the argument


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 3, 2005)

fembrace - what a hug between lesbians is called


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 3, 2005)

freegrance - perfume for easy people


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 3, 2005)

Hambuger - What waiters put in the meatpatty when you make them mad.


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 3, 2005)

Lagerm - bacteria that grows in Beer ruining its flavor.


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 3, 2005)

bredatory - Someone who hunts down loaves.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Oct 4, 2005)

Boat Sequence - How your PC fishes for a startup disk


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 4, 2005)

Bosston - The town that Runs Massachusetts.


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 4, 2005)

Showgun - How to become leader of the unarmed peasants.


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 4, 2005)

Warlard - The Showgun after he gets fat and lazy from having the unarmed peasants do everything for him.


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 4, 2005)

Microsift - searching thru the code in windows looking for exploits.  i.e. Somthing that Microsoft NEVER does.


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 4, 2005)

Beergoogles - Searching the internet for attractive women when drunk.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 5, 2005)

Isn't this Dennis Miller's Sniglets?

(It was D.M., wasn't it?)


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Oct 6, 2005)

Is
What it's not.


Stunning, neh?


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 14, 2005)

acident = an Ent (Lord of the Rings) high on Acid


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 14, 2005)

sparsonal = a sparring match that became personal


----------



## bluemtn (Oct 30, 2005)

farticle-  what is smelled by a stretching partner after gas is expelled (either by accident, or on purpose).


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 31, 2005)

scarpet - places where those practicing judo and jujitsu get rug burns


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 31, 2005)

nightwheres : when you wake up and you suddenly forget where you are.


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 31, 2005)

ornamint - something spicy hung to mask the scent of sweaty training areas


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 31, 2005)

oatweal : a soggy wound


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 31, 2005)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> oatweal : a soggy wound


ewwwwwwwwwwww ... how .. Halloweeny ...


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 31, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> ewwwwwwwwwwww ... how .. Halloweeny ...


heh heh heh heh heh heh heh heh heh... she said weeny heh heh heh heh heh heh


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 14, 2005)

ackount - Keeping track of errors ("ack") made during training


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 16, 2005)

Block Belt: Attaining a martial state of p'u


----------

